# Long distance transport



## Dominateprimate (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm from louisville ky and im going to indianapolis to get 3 fish 5",5",2" and i was planning on putting them in a 5 gallon bucket for transport. The drive is about 2.5 hours. Do i need to do something else?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Nope...


----------



## Dominateprimate (Aug 27, 2011)

Awesome! Thanks, i was hoping i qasnt going to have to get an airiator or anything


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

I use a cooler because it's more stable, it doesn't slosh out water, it's dark, and probably the temp drifts slower. Bucket will work too, if they aren't huge.

I kept them in the cooler once for almost 2 days when I had to reseal their tank.

Same cooler I bring home "wild caught" fish in (on ice)!


----------



## Dominateprimate (Aug 27, 2011)

wow i would have never though of that! do you mean close the cooler? for 2 and a half hours? wouldn't they loose air? (please don't tell me that was a dumb question)


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I do use a bucket with a battery powered air stone. The bucket has a cover and I cut a hole for the airline in the lid.

Don't fill it more than 1/3 full. More water does not mean more oxygen, I found out the hard way.


----------



## DFishFox (Sep 27, 2011)

I use a large rubbermaid bin with lid. The handle part where you hold it has holes so I slide air hose through and close the lid all the way. attach stone and pump and plug pump to a power inverter. Maybe too much precaution but in case I need to detour and delay.. They'll keep breathing.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

I have heard that some cichlids dont travel well in buckets... Cyps come to mind. *** heard multiple horror stories about tanganyikans in buckets.... Malawi cichlids, new world cichlids, etc seem to be fine that way. I have never lost any fish, including tangs in buckets but wanted to throw it out there that bags and a cooler may be safest for some of the more delicate species. :thumb:


----------

